# Nice fat, 4 or 5 lb bass this morning.



## richg99 (Jun 25, 2016)

Two bites; two LM bass...Senko (knockoff) Texas rigged. Three hours between 7 and 10 a.m. Getting tough to find fish that want to bite that late in the morning. It took a long time to get the hook out, so I didn't want to keep the fish out of the water any longer to weigh her.

richg99


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 26, 2016)

2lb er. Nice tho. Im all about bass fishing


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------

